# Help Koosh be in the paper!



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

*Koosh is going to be on the news... with your help!*

Ok so for the past few weeks the Tennessean newspaper website has been running a Pet of the Year contest. There were two rounds of voting and I was shocked when Koosh made it through the first round. Now it's the second and he's in the lead with 1005 votes (ahead of second place by 195 votes). And now I'm turning to this awesome hedgehog community for help.

All you have to do is create a free account, and then give Koosh your 30 votes that come with the account.

If we win, we get a Visa gift card for $750. This money will go towards my girlfriend's Macbook that was stolen only after a WEEK of having it. It will also go towards getting him a REAL cage as opposed to the Wal Mart storage bin he's in now.

PLEASE help us out! This will really help out Koosh and my girlfriend!

Thanks HHC!!!

http://tennessean.upickem.net/engine/De ... 439&i=2#SD

(Click on "Register Now", fill out the form [don't worry about purchasing votes, you get 30 free ones upon registration], click "view gallery", click page 2, then click on the selector bubble under Koosh's picture followed by the drop down menu and select 30 votes. Click Vote. You're done!  )


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Koosh is going to be on the news... with your help!*

Registered and voted.  Good luck!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Koosh is going to be on the news... with your help!*

I voted! He really is adorable.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Koosh is going to be on the news... with your help!*

Voted for Koosh


----------



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Koosh is going to be on the news... with your help!*

Thank you guys so much! I just realized that this money will also go toward a vet check-up we desperately need.

We've had Koosh for about 6 months now and we love him! It's hard to look past his poopy and grumpy nature to the cute little guy beneath, but he really is a sweetheart.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Koosh is going to be on the news... with your help!*

30 more votes for Koosh!


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Koosh is going to be on the news... with your help!*

i voted too!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Koosh is going to be on the news... with your help!*

Hey, I'm from TN too!

30 votes for adorable Koosh!


----------



## kris_jprice (Jun 16, 2010)

So Koosh is now in second place in this contest. Please help us by going to the URL below and voting for him. Just create a free account and use your 30 free votes to vote for Koosh!

If we win, we get $750 that will go towards his new cage and replacing my girlfriend's stolen Macbook computer.

It will only take you a FEW minutes and Koosh will also get to be in the Tennessean newspaper!

PLEASE! 

http://tennessean.upickem.net/engine/De ... 439&i=2#SD


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've merged these two threads. Please stick to the original thread for updates. It makes it easier for people to follow.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Registered my husband and used his votes too. he's back in the lead but not by much...


----------

